# Window sill emersed set-up!



## GHNelson (22 Nov 2015)

Tank..........Do!aqua Cube Glass 360 x 220 x 260 mm .....Mini M.
Substrate...Columbo Flora Base    (small grain black)
Plants.....
Anubis sp petite.
Bucephalandra sp.... unknown variety!
Hydrocotyle cf. tripartite
Bacopa sp caroliniana
Cryptocoryne wendtii ''brown''
Pistia stratiotes.
Mini hair grass.
Staurogyne repens.











Cheers
hoggie


----------



## Smells Fishy (22 Nov 2015)

Plants look good but the pictures let the thread down. It needs a better picture, maybe of the whole tank?


----------



## Cor (22 Nov 2015)

I have also an window sill emersed set up. So more pics would be nice


----------



## GHNelson (22 Nov 2015)

Not the best pictures I agree 
hoggie


----------



## tim (22 Nov 2015)

keep the pics coming Hoggie, are you just relying on natural light for this one ?


----------



## GHNelson (22 Nov 2015)

tim said:


> keep the pics coming Hoggie, are you just relying on natural light for this one ?


Yes Tim
Natural light and I switch on a mister three times a day, for about 30 minutes early morning also at 5pm and 8pm in the evening!


----------



## Cor (22 Nov 2015)

Can you tell me the average temperature, and/or do you use artificial heating?


----------



## GHNelson (22 Nov 2015)

Hi Cor
The mister heats the water as it vibrates...there is no other heating used, only room temperature!


----------



## Greenfinger2 (23 Nov 2015)

Hi Hogan, Great little project


----------



## Antoni (23 Nov 2015)

Great project, Hoggie! Keep posting pics of the progress!


----------



## GHNelson (23 Nov 2015)

Cheers guys!
Will try my best to keep it updated....as it can be a tad slow growing!
The crypt sp  wendtii on the right side....was a small plantlet I planted around about February time, so has done quite well.
I added a few others Crypts so will need to see if the survive going from submerged to emersed over the winter period.
The standing water can get a tad hot when the mister is on....that's why I only switch the mister on for 30mins at a time!
Cheers
hoggie


----------



## Greenfinger2 (23 Nov 2015)

Hi Hogan, The Crypts will adapt they will grow slow though. The crypts in my grandsons frog tank are doing well after 3 months with no heating It was during the summer.Still doing well even though the temp has dropped and we have not had the heating on yet will soon though As its getting a tad cold in the mornings 

Looking forward to the updates


----------



## GHNelson (23 Nov 2015)

Hi Bud
Definitely slooooow growers....but that's the fun of growing plants emersed....you never know how long things take to develop into a nice plant!
Plus some are quite nice in the emersed state ....and you don't have algae on them..........


----------



## Greenfinger2 (9 Dec 2015)

hogan53 said:


> Hi Bud
> Definitely slooooow growers....but that's the fun of growing plants emersed....you never know how long things take to develop into a nice plant!
> Plus some are quite nice in the emersed state ....and you don't have algae on them..........




Hi Hogan, 

Yep there slow  About 90-- 120 days then  

Still trying too get UG too flower  Well just getting the little stunner to do what I want and when. That's the problem


----------

